# Kindle 2: A Big Disappointment



## larykirk (Feb 28, 2009)

I have received my new Kindle 2. What a grand disappointment!!! This is an update from the message I posted on Amazon as well.

First, I was absolutely stunned to learn that all of the magazines and newspapers I've saved over several months, with annotations, highlights and bookmarks related to my work, etc. would be LOST because Amazon did NOT provide any migration path to retain such material. Despite that I paid for all of it, Amazon didn't think about how I could retain it when I updgraded/migrated to the Kindle 2? Nobody thought about how the customer could retain what he already bought? For those of you in the same boat, say goodbye to all of that material because the newspapers and magazines that I also paid for DO NOT TRANSFER.

I would think that somebody would understand that I decided to retain those materials for a reason. I NEVER would have imagined that for those upgrading, all of that would be lost. Would anyone ever buy a new computer if they had to give up certain categories of content that simply could not be transferred to the new computer? I don't think so.

To add further insult, I only discovered in a newspaper review of the Kindle 2 that the memory card is not longer used. I also discovered today that there is also NO MIGRATION PATH to save those documents either, and transfer them to the Kindle 2. One person suggested copying them to the computer and transferring them via email at $.10/each. What format would they be in? Would the newspapers and magazines all be in PDF? Can they be transferred while retaining their format? Apparently not, so everything that isn't a book that is on the memory card - Adios!!

UPDATED:

Following a variety of suggestions on the Amazon boards, here's the latest, sadly confirming my earlier points. Many people made good, logical suggestions but probably haven't tried them. So, I hooked up the USB to Kindle 1 and transferred my newspapers and magazines to a folder on my desktop. I then connected the Kindle 2 via USB and transferred over a sampling to see if this simple approach would work.

Alas, the files did show up. The newspaper and magazines showed up by date going back sometime and I was quite encouraged . . . until I tried to open them, at which time IN EVERY SINGLE CASE, I got this message:

"The selected item could not be opened. If you purchased this item from Amazon, you can try redownloading the item from Archived Items in Home. For additional help, please call Kindle Customer Service . . . ."

I was still optimistic when I saw on the home page the category "Periodicals: Back Issues (24)", along with the most current issue of, say, Fortune magazine. I first went to the latest Fortune issue, and got the identical message above. I then ventured to the "Periodicals: Back Issues", found the 24 issues and when I tried to open any of them, ALSO got the identical message.

So, to our collective chagrin, it appears that Amazon Customer NON-Service was right. It can't be done.

It's still mind-boggling that I can't keep subscriptions I've paid for.

Other ideas?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have no ideas.... I was aware of this limitation some time ago, and while several people argued with me that what you described was not the way it worked, I knew it was as I had tried what you did with both of the Kindles I have.

Hopefully Amazon will relent and allow you to transfer your materials. I understand your frustration with them, though I suspect the real issue has to do with the restrictions put in place by the periodical publishers.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm sorry for your frustration, too.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm really sorry you're having such a time with this. Sadly, it's not just a K2 problem. I remember reading about this several months ago when someone's Kindle died on them and Amazon sent them a replacement. They lost all their back-issues as well. I think there should be a way that Amazon can transfer this type of content from one to another, especially if you're upgrading or replacing.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Now I got curious. I had my Kindle replaced 2 weeks ago. I have a subscription to Readers Digest and just accessed the issue from December and it worked fine, I can read all the articles. Now I am trying one of my single issue german newspapers. I am having a issue from December send to my Kindle to see. Seems to be taking some time. 

It doesn't seem to work with the single issue newspaper, when I tell it to send to my Kindle it says send successfully and the orange pending icon appears in the status bar, then when I refresh the manage Kindle page, it disappears and never makes it onto Kindle. But no failed notice or anything like that.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

This might seem silly but why can't you just read them on your K1?  I'm sorry you were stunned but it's always been very clear that any periodical can only be accessed on the Kindle that orders them. That's why they cannot be shared amongst Kindles on the same account. I hope Amazon can figure out a work-around for you but I highly doubt that it's possible. Sorry.


----------



## madaise (Jan 10, 2009)

@Scott.. what if he wants to sell his K1?

That's a bummer.


----------



## muggle (Feb 25, 2009)

Have you tried transfering the files from K1 to your computer and then from your computer on to your K2?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

muggle said:


> Have you tried transfering the files from K1 to your computer and then from your computer on to your K2?


This will not work. The files have DRM on them that are specific to that Kindle. When you move them to another Kindle you cannot open them.


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

larykirk said:


> To add further insult, I only discovered in a newspaper review of the Kindle 2 that the memory card is not longer used. I also discovered today that there is also NO MIGRATION PATH to save those documents either, and transfer them to the Kindle 2. One person suggested copying them to the computer and transferring them via email at $.10/each. What format would they be in? Would the newspapers and magazines all be in PDF? Can they be transferred while retaining their format? Apparently not, so everything that isn't a book that is on the memory card - Adios!!


So far, Amazon doesn't seem to be charging for the conversions via email. You can also have them sent to you via email if you use the address [email protected] It won't download to you via whispernet, you'll have to transfer via USB, but at least there's no chance of a charge.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Yup.  I was one of the folks who couldn't believe Amazon was so boneheaded as to not allow a path of migration for purchased periodicals when you upgraded to their new Kindle (or heck even if yours broke and you had to get a new one you'd still lose all your back issues!)

But, of course, I was wrong.  As result I canceled my subs to the two magazines and three newspapers I was subscribing to via Amazon (say goodbye to that revenue stream Amazon.)  Luckily the magazines are also available via Fictionwise in non-DRM format, so I re-subscribed there (and added a third not available at Amazon!)  So apparently, at least in the case of those magazines, it was not a limitation imposed by the publisher, but rather part of the flawed system with Amazon.

DRM is bad enough, but using such a hardware centric model instead of the older iTunes one which allowed you to easily move purchases to your new computers/players - is just short sighted of them IMO.


----------

